# ✪ EXCLUSIVE - COFEE FORUM VOUCHER CODE FOR MEMBERS ✪ - www.BrownBottleCoffee.Com



## BrownBottleCoffee (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey friends & fellow Coffee Forum Members,

My name is Brian & I'm one half of www.BrownBottleCoffee.com we've just signed up with your community & thought you guys & gals may appreciate a *discount code* for our store.

We are coffee roasters based in Winchester & we love what we do.

Our passion for coffee seems to have rubbed off on our customers as they always leave us great reviews & feedback, some of them also leave video reviews.

So without further ado, I'd love to invite you to come & try our coffee beans.

Using the voucher code below will get you 10% off any of the roasted coffee beans on our website + we always offer *FREE postage.*

Use the code below as you checkout: (just copy & paste the coffeeforum10 part)

✪ *COFFEEFORUM10* ✪

We roast OUR Green Coffee Beans to medium using our Roastmax commercial coffee machine, we have a 15kg machine & also a 5kg machine.

Our coffee is predominantly for *espresso based drinks* based on our roasting profile, but will also work well as a *filter coffee*.

When you place your order there are 3 grinds to choose from + a whole beans option.

Our Best Sellers in order:

1. Peru Tunki

2. House Blend

3. Brazil Decaf (sparkling water process)

4. Black blend (specifically put together for black coffee)

5. Sumatra

6. Guatemala

+ a "Coffee of the month"

We do also offer other beans but you'll have to sign up to find out what they are.

Anyway this is a long enough post, I hope you try our coffee & if there is anything I can do to help you please just let me know either here or by email [email protected]

https://brownbottlecoffee.com/colle...-medium-roast-speciality-arabica-coffee-beans


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

..now you post a discount code up after I've ordered









Looks like I'll have to order some more..


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

Ooooh, look. Spam.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah the sneaky barstewards have worked out when i goto sleep...but i is like the Borg, i adapt


----------

